# Guest assistance card at Universal?



## rsackett (Mar 23, 2011)

Disney has Guest Assistance cards for guests with special needs.  Does Universal Studios Orlando have anything similar?

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## BevL (Mar 23, 2011)

No direct experience but a quick google search seemed to indicate guest services are the people to talk to.  Hopefully someone will have direct info but a quick call to them might be your fallback info.


----------



## rsackett (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info and taking the time to do a search.

Ray


----------



## BevL (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorry I couldn't be more help.  There was some information on some other boards but it seemed rather dated so I didn't link it.


----------



## aaronandterri (Mar 26, 2011)

yep they do its similar to the front of the line access pass you get for staying onsite xx


----------



## sfwilshire (Mar 30, 2011)

We have been told that, but tried more than once to get something similar to the Disney pass for our son that uses a wheelchair. Never any luck. They do have something, but they don't seem to want to give them out. 

That's one reason I avoid them for the most part. I also think they manipulate their capacity so the lines are long even at slower times of year. You can't ever tour comfortably with no lines (and we haven't been there since they opened Harry Potter).

Sheila


----------



## shagnut (Mar 30, 2011)

If you son is in a wheelchair they usually have a special entrance for wheelchair accessible and you skip the lines.  shaggy


----------



## bobk (Mar 31, 2011)

They definetly have them.  My neighbor and myself used them for our spouses last month.  Just go to the guest relations at the front of the park and they issue them there.  And there was no hassle whatsoever.


----------



## Daverock (Apr 1, 2011)

Could someone please inform me what a Guest Relations pass is?  It may be just the thing my wife needs.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## sfwilshire (Apr 1, 2011)

shagnut said:


> If you son is in a wheelchair they usually have a special entrance for wheelchair accessible and you skip the lines.  shaggy



They told us that all their lines were accessible and that was that.

Sheila


----------

